# When can a puppy take vaccine and when can he go out for walks?



## a-p-p-l-e-s (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi i just got a puppy today. It is 5 weeks old and is a Jindo dog and is a male.
i was wondering when it should take the first vaccine and when it can go out for walks. ty 









heres him sleeping


----------



## Trixie (Feb 27, 2008)

Why did you get the dog at 5 weeks? 

I think 6 weeks is the first vaccine. Call your vet ASAP before going forward with walks.


----------



## a-p-p-l-e-s (Feb 4, 2010)

okay thanks


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

At 5 weeks, likely he still has immunity from his mother. Yes, that is too soon to be away from its mother, but perhaps better than 12 weeks. 

The period between 6-12 weeks is a dangerous time. One sniff where a sick dog relieved itself in the last 6 months can bring on parvo or another life threatening disease. Fail to expose it to strangers, including men, women, children, noise, etc. and you could end up with a misfit you can't take out in public. They also need continuing contact with other dogs, but it must be limited to ones you know are getting good care. See http://www.apdt.com/po/news/docs/Messer_Nov06.pdf


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know where you live. but it's illigal in some states to sell a dog younger than 8 weeks old


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Why exactly did you get him so young?


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

The others are right, 5 weeks is too young to take a dog from its mother. However, you have him now (and he is super cute!). Congratulations! 

The next few weeks will be full of worry for you no doubt because of how small and unprotected he is. He should have his first vaccination at 6 weeks. 

He will need the second vaccination at around 12 weeks and perhaps another at 16 weeks (check with you vet, this is just the schedule that my puppy is on). 

My vet said that after Jonah's second vaccination I can introduce him to dogs with a clean bill of health and with full vaccinations, BUT I had to wait at least 5 days after the vaccination was administered. He can't go anywhere and everywhere and socialise with other dogs on a beach (for example) until a week after his second vaccination. 

You'll need to ensure that he is socialised well with other dogs between his second and third vaccinations I suppose.

Until at least 13 weeks, you'll have to keep him as isolated as possible. It's hard because all you want him to do is grow up a bit, eat well, and take him all over the place. Unfortunately you'll be waiting longer than most because he's so young.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

At 13 weeks, you will have lost irreplacible socialization opportunities.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree! And with Jonah I am really worried about this...but at the same time terrified he'll pick up something and get really sick. He is terrified of other dogs. Vet has recommended puppy classes just for the socialisation. He started yelping, whimpering and shaking when another dog came into the office. 

I want to introduce him to 2 other dogs that he'll be in contact with for the rest of their lives (Mum's dog and a friend's dog). Both are vaccinated. One doesn't leave his own property and the other is a beach going, socialite who only likes other Cocker Spaniels.
Jonah needs to get along with both of these other dogs, but I'm worried about his contact with them before his C5 vaccination which is next Tuesday. 

The socialisation is going to be even more important to this little 5 week old pup. He could become scared of everyone and everything. Jonah absolutely adores all types of people, but dogs all worry him...although so far they've all been 5 times the size and hyped up to the max.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Labsnothers said:


> At 13 weeks, you will have lost irreplacible socialization opportunities.


This isn't true in all cases, you don't need to go around scaring everyone. Frag didn't get socialized before this age and he's perfectly fine.


----------



## Jax (Feb 14, 2010)

I agree with DJetzel - I've been told by every vet, trainer, and groomer that I've ever worked with that this is not nearly as big of an issue as people turn it into, and keeping your dog safe should be your priority during the vaccination stage. 
With most dogs you have at LEAST until 16 weeks. It might be slightly more difficult and it may take a bit more time and effort as the dog gets somewhat more wary with age, but 12 weeks is not the end of the world, unless you're dealing with a dog that has already begun to show socialization issues. 
Most SPCAs and shelters won't even let you adopt a puppy until its 10 or 12 weeks around here. That includes not being able to visit and handle the puppy, as only certain staff are allowed in the puppy isolation area, and no adult dogs are. 
5 weeks is ridiculously young to get a puppy, and I'm hoping you didn't pay anyone who was willing to release a puppy at that age. Puppy socialization/training groups don't usually accept puppies before they've had all their shots, for obvious safety reasons (for your dog and others'). This usually means 12 weeks. You need to consult with a good vet/some people who do training in your area about when to start taking it around people/animals - and the issues that could possibly arise from it being taken from its litter so young (excessive "mouthing" and nipping, anxiety and fear issues, etc). These are not insurmountable issues either, just may take some extra time and effort and you speak with your vet so you are prepared in case they arise


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for adding your input DJEtzel and Jax. It's good to know that I'm not doing irreparable damage to Jonah because I refuse to socialise him with other dogs until he's older. 

I have socialised him with other adults, and a few children. He just loves people. Issues with dogs that might resolve upon nicer, calmer meetings and a bit of work.

Sadly, I know a breeder (BYB) who released one of her puppies recently at 5weeks. I was shocked and horrified. I also found out recently that one of the couples who bought one of her pups thought they'd gotten a pure-breed! They weren't happy to find out she was 1/4 chihuaua.

apples I do hope that things work out for you and your new pup. What is his name?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Also, Anthro, if you know the dogs are kept UTD on vacc. then it would be perfectly safe to socialize Jonah with them before all his shots are done. This is what we did with our GSD and dogs through the rest of the family. Worked perfectly, he thought they were strangers.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> This isn't true in all cases, you don't need to go around scaring everyone. Frag didn't get socialized before this age and he's perfectly fine.


You need to read the basics, Scott and Fuller or Pfaffenburger. Just because you got away with neglecting your dog doesn't mean everybody will.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I have never had any issues with getting my puppies between 8 and 12 weeks. I have always trusted my breeder to keep up with my pups socialization. I would think any good breeder would be introducing their puppies to all kinds of people,trusted dogs, cars etc etc ....


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Labsnothers said:


> You need to read the basics, Scott and Fuller or Pfaffenburger. Just because you got away with neglecting your dog doesn't mean everybody will.


I don't need to read anything. And don't you DARE tell me I neglect my dogs. You feed your dogs crap for food and I'm the one neglecting my dog? I didn't GET my dog until after 12 weeks, and he had ZERO socialization besides littermates before that. I didn't get away with anything, it just isn't necessary. I got my beagle at about 15wks with ZERO socialization and she is fine as well. You rely FAR too much on what you read. It's called personal experience. GET SOME.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Well I wasn't born knowing all about dogs and I have had spent extensive time in training and have had to read many books.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Labsnothers said:


> You need to read the basics, Scott and Fuller or Pfaffenburger. Just because you got away with neglecting your dog doesn't mean everybody will.


Take it easy pal. There's a lot of ways to express your point of view without being a jerk.

Anyway... I think I've read that most vets and behavior specialists from the AVSAB tend to think that the critical period for developing social skills goes down after 16 weeks. I personally don't think this is far off at all. However, it does not mean that this pup will be doomed if it isn't thrown into a huge social situation by that time (and certainly not "At 13 weeks, you will have lost irreplacible socialization opportunities. "). It may prove to be a tad more difficult after these times, but, still possible with hard work and proper training. If all hope were lost, than tons of rescue dogs would be completely hopeless. I have personally helped to socialize and train a young dog that was raised by dog fighters and used as a baiting dog (they let their real fighters attack this one to gain confidence). If that dog could learn to be social with other dogs and be ok around most people, any dog has hope.


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

1) 5 weeks is far too early to be taken from mommy! Save extenuating circumstances like the mother died there is no legitimate excuse for this. Puppy is very dependant on mommy and still working on being able to regulate his own body temperature.

2) First shots are at 6 weeks and taken care of normally by the breeder along with their first puppy physical.

3) no walks just yet, at least not out where other dogs have been that you have no clue as to their immunizations or what disease they may be carrying, not to mention the possibilites of strays. You can begin leash training in the house and in your own yard if its fenced to prevent entry from other dogs.

4)General consensus of every book and trainers advice I have solicited said the most opportune time for socialization is between 8 and 16 weeks when they are in the "age of discovery". At this point they are curous about everything and fearless. There is no harm in socializing them with other dogs that you *KNOW* are healhy and immunized. Avoid dog parks and pet stores at all costs along with neighborhood dog walking places, basically avoid uncontrolled environments and unknown dogs. Take them for rides in the car, let them meet lots of people, tall...short...skinny....fat...bearded....hatted...glasses....old......young.....white...red.....black...yellow...green...purple and anything else you can think of. Run the blender, play loud music, vaccum your floors, mow the lawn, run the leaf blower etc.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Labsnothers said:


> Well I wasn't born knowing all about dogs and I have had spent extensive time in training and have had to read many books.


I don't care what you weren't born knowing. You don't need to insult me for reasons you know nothing about, and obviously need to read more about. I haven't read a single book, and from the sounds of it, I know more than you do. So maybe you just weren't suited for a life with dogs. Read more, or get some more experience, then put in your two cents. Raising 21 puppies to age one and then having someone else take them and actually train them doesn't consitute you being a "dog expert".


----------



## JbirdAg96 (May 16, 2009)

We recently rescued a 6week old puppy and his siblings from underneath a building where I work. I took him to the vet yesterday and the vet only gave him the parvo shot and, I assume, the rest will be done when I take him back in 2 weeks.


----------

